# got to get rid of these guys



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a TON of guppy fry right now i have no idea what to do with...i cant takethem to an ls yet. They arent big enough. So any ideasof what to do with them? Im very much willing to tive them to anyone who wants them for free. I just need to know how to ship them. I wantedto get something to eat themorsomething.


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

You could get a fish that would eat them, but you would need a seperate tank to keep him in. I recommend going to your local fish store and donating them or posting a craigslist ad for free fish. If you do want to get a fish to eat them, look at the needle nose gar, they are awesome. However, a new fish is more of a long term solution, if you can't take care of the guppies now, just give them away.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

None of the stores around you will take them? Many stores prefer the babies, because they sell them as feeder fish. You wont receive any money for a feeder fish, but you can hand them off.

If you want to ship fish, keep in mind it is usually pretty expensive shipping costs. 
1. Find a cardboard box.
2. Put a Styrofoam cooler in the box.
3. Put packing materials around the cooler to keep it from shifting in the box.
4. Put your fish in a bag. You can get them at pet stores and restaurant supply stores.
5. Tie the bag tight. Double bag it to prevent leaks.
6. Put the bag in the cooler, and pack with packing peanuts.
7. (Optional) If shipping to or from a cold area, pack with a few 72 hour heaters. 2 or 3 should do the trick.
8. Ship with overnight, 1-day, or priority mail (2-3 days). The longer they are in the package, the less chance of survival.

Tips:
-You can ship with breather bags to promote oxygen flow in the bags
-You can ship with a high oxygen air mix to offer more oxygen for a longer time
-Shipping with Jungle Labs Bag Buddies will also help. They are tabs that turn the water blue, but dissolve oxygen in the water. This is what you see in the betta cups at the store.
-Shipping faster means better chance of survival.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou guys. Ill try again with lfs. If not that a new fish. Or ship. Thanks for the shipping info. Ill need that in the futre


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Tip - make whoever you are sending the fish to pay for shipping.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I had the same problem. My mom solved it... 


I now have an Exodon paradoxus residing in my five gallon >.<

Lol, true story


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It's the real reason why I have angelfish.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought bout angels but my biggest tank currently is twenty


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think what Ill do is once I have rescued the not yet free swimming cackatoo fry from the tank [when they are free swimmers] Ill take a trip to the petstore and pick the smallest angel fish and put him in my 20. Ill throw in some guppy fry weekly till they are gone. Once he gets to big Ill ask my neighbors if theyd like him. They have a 55 and i saw a couple angels while I took care of it for them once. I remember them telling me they wanted it all angels so Ill be helping a bit How does that sound?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a pair of angels in a 20-gallon extra tall (10-gallon footprint) and they do just fine in there.


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

I have four angels in a 29, if you buy them small you will be able to keep them for a while. Remember, fish grow according to the size of your tank and the amount of food available. I'm not saying they won't outgrow your tank eventually, but they will grow slower at least


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well my tank is a tall. SO thankyou guys. I think imma do that. Hopefully this will end my problem. I slapping myself for buying guppies.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't. Guppies are great fish, you just have to know what you are getting into.


----------

